# The Schimmel gang



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Many apologies in advance for the long photo post. But I swear it's not my fault, all our fur kids are special and I couldn't leave anyone out. They all have their own page on our web site and they all mean the world to us. We are lucky to share our home with such amazing cats.

Have to start again, am apparently only permitted 10 images per post 

"Ashanti" - Stud cat, pride of the Schimmel Cattery, and love of my life









"Sambuca" - Breeding queen, stunning but evil Black









"Drambuie" - Breeding queen, the most vile Tortie to ever live and breathe but so adorable









"Amaretto" - Breeding queen, the sweetest Chocolate in existence









"Toussaint" - Breeding queen, thinks she is a monkey









"Nocello" - Breeding queen, our little miracle









"Nocino" - Breeding queen, spoilt rotten









"Kamora" - Breeding queen, a once in a lifetime child









"Afrikoko" - Breeding queen, the newest addition to our family


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

"Cacao" - Ex Breeding queen, the matriach of the home and one of a kind









"Sage" - Neuter boy, a total love bunny









"Amarula" - Ex Breeding queen, earth mother









"Tuaca" - Ex Stud cat, ray of sunshine









"Tia Lusso" - Breeding queen, a snob









"Cointreau" - Breeding queen, will never back down









"Ice" - Ex stud cat, a gentle soul









"Parsley" - Neuter boy, love me please









"Amaro" - Neuter girl, our heart murmur baby, a very special child


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

"Frangelico" - Neuter girl, Bengal from hell









"Izarra" - Breeding queen, wants to be loved


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They are lovely cats. Thank You for sharing*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

bet your'e buzyier than a bee, great pics


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

They are stunning cats, not to my particular taste, but they are most probably excellent examples of the breed. Brilliant pics!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> but they are most probably excellent examples of the breed.


ROFL I sincerely doubt it but they are my babies bless them and I think they are gorgeous in their own special way. They all have their faults but I wouldn't swap 'em for for the world. They would try the patience of a Saint though at times 

And thank you for merging the threads, it's greatly appreciated. It's taken me forever to post those darn pics, I'm more tired now than I would be if I'd done all the litter trays in the home (which I'm about to start to do lol)


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah I can appreciate that, there must be every single one from your webby there, must have took ages. I am sure all the cat peeps will love them, cheers!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it just me or have you done about three posts of all the same cats  It might be just the vodka kicking in and me seeing things but I'm sure there are three lots?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Kat  it's nice seeing all your STUNNING cats again
Ashanti is such a lovely boy as are all your cats


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Kat-wowStunning examples of your excellent care and devotion and of stunning cats-keep pics like these coming


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning pics, they really are a credit to you!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

really enjoyed your pics,,i love the torties,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wow - amazing looking, your cats are really stunning! I love all the colours.
I dread to think what your vet bills are like for all of them 

Ems


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Love the all, absolutly stunning  Ashanti's my favorite , i would love to get a tabby ori


----------

